
Apple Approves an App That Blocks Ads in Native Apps, Including Apple News - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/apple-approves-an-app-that-blocks-ads-in-native-apps-including-apple-news/#.6qjorz:cICn
======
michaelpinto
Maybe that's it for the freemium model? We tend to forget that before the web
most software had to be paid for unless it was pirated or unpaid shareware.
The advertising model has given us everything from the original Star Trek
television series to Google, but maybe this is the downturn of that model.

